# Humane society trying to stop youth hunting



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont have a link, but I just heard on the Radio where the humane society is trying to stop all hunting for those under 16 years old.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it's a good idea. I'd say they should move on to fishing next. 

Just think these people were someones children. What a shame.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just look at all the pictures that will be posted on the ODNR site in a couple of weeks after the youth deer season. It would be child abuse not inhumane to take away the smiles on all those kids faces. I for one look more forward in taking my son on the youth hunt than actually going myself. Without hunting as a reward I don't know what I would do with his performance in school, bad grades=no hunting now that lights a fire! Its funny to hear the stories they tell from the childs perspective concerning the hunt, probally not so different from the one's I once told. If you want to really enjoy hunting take a child or all will be lost in the future.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

This is the first year that my oldest boy has hunted with me and we have only gotten out a few times so far and the results have be no deer to take home. But the experience thus far has been great for him and me. I am taking him out this weekend again bowhunting and plan to take him next weekend for the youth hunt. Like Squid_1 said, I am looking more forward to that than getting out myself.

Good luck trying to stop the youth hunts. (not!) The battle will be every bit as tough as hunting in general. There is just too much deep rooted passion for the pastime.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=1284963&page=1


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I personally would never start my kid at 5 Y/O like that article but that is my choice. I just don't think the child has any perception of consequences yet. It sounds like the parents are doing everything right as far as supervision so the kid is learning the right things. They even said that they would accompany him on hunts until he reached 13 years old. That sounds pretty responsible to me.

But I guess some people would rather the kid gets left at home whole his dad has all of the fun and create a child whose only perception of a gun is to take to school and blow up teachers. They are not addressing any issues by focusing on this issue. The problems with youth violence has nothing to do with this. I really doubt that the kids that get into trouble do so because their parents paid attention to them enough to take them out and teach them something about hunting and gun safety. The safety of the situation at hand during the youth hunt should be fully under control as well since the parent is seated right next to the youngster instructing on when to aim and shoot. Once again it is simply an attempt to take away more hunting opportunity for all of us. And if they can get to the youngsters and take the interest away then they have gained support for their cause.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm not too sure about giving a 5 year old a loaded rifle....but, if he passed the legal requirements for that state (which he did) and his pa is with him then why should I care if he hunts or not.

So many other hunters could have used that kind of training when they were young.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I personally think 5 is to young to be hunting...Now 12 or 13 is fine.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

these people are morons,..ya lets not teach our children how to properly handle guns or bows, ya lets not let them hunt until thier 16, if we wait until their 16 they might not have any intrest at all, ya lets keep them out of the woods, out of the sportmans clubs, lets keep them up town in bars and on street corners...morons, i trust my son with a gun more than i trust them with a pen....


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Morons, yep they are.
Properly implemented, the hunter safety course covers it. If no consideration for age is given in order to pass it, then it should work just fine. 

I can see a potential problem with parents though. Some don't enforce the safety concepts that were taught at the course. Have seen that problem at the state operated shooting ranges.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

The Humane Society of the United States is against hunting because they consider it barbaric, backwards, and cruel. They don't want you to hunt ANYTHING for ANY reason, and they sure don't want you to introduce the next generation to hunting. Hell, I'll bet they're against moustraps.


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

My son is ten and he goes hunting with me, unarmed, often. He doesn't really care about having firepower at this stage of his life. He watches the dogs work and he learns safety and ethics. The same things I was taught when I was a kid and the same things my teacher was taught when he was a kid. If the humane society wants to take away the look on my sons face when a bird jumps or his right to shoot at that bird in a couple of years then they better start thinking about changing their name. "Humane", yeah right


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Its a sad how other people want to take way something from kids! I think five is a little young to but thats just me. That kid sounds like he can handle it and the parents are teaching him good thig. Youth hunting is a great thing. Its really teaches them how to handle a gun and be resonsible. I started my hunting with my dad just following him around. And there is an age on hunting in ohio You have to be sixteen until you can hunt by your self. Screw the anti-hunters!


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

One definition of Humane is:_"showing evidence of moral and intellectual advancement"_

Ohhhhh......sounds like fraud to me, since I have not heard or seen any evidence of moral or intellectual advancement from the humane society.

No thanks, I think I'll take my son hunting and fishing. He might shoot me if I tell him he needs to wait six more years.


----------

